# I.D. Diamond Back Or Altuvi



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Which is he? (not my fish btw)


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

altuvie, looks exactly like mine. could also be a compressus.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a compressus.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

def not a rhom...


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Looks like an S.Altuvei


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Def not a rhombeus.
Altuvei or compie


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Cant really tell from this picture, need a flank shot, the fish is to sideways.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

how is his temperment?

Mine will only come out at night and is very skittish when i enter the room but he wont deal with ANYTHING in his tank.

He destroyed a pleco two inches bigger the night i had him in there.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> waspride Posted Today, 07:32 AM
> how is his temperment?
> 
> Mine will only come out at night and is very skittish when i enter the room but he wont deal with ANYTHING in his tank.
> ...


This is an ID FORUM. Please confine questions or comments in P-Discussion or other appropriate forum while discussing this species. What you stated doesn't help and doesn't help the ID.

Thanks.









We do need a better photo, preferably flank.


----------

